# New here- feeling despair over IBS and my future



## ERH01 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi all,I am 19 years old and have had IBS for over three years now. My symptoms are constant- I have some degree of stomach pain and the feeling of bloatedness pretty much all the time, 24 hours a day. Sometimes it's better, sometimes it's worse, but it's always there. I made the transition to college while living with IBS without much difficulty initially, but lately it's been getting more and more difficult to live with it while at school. The symptoms have been particularly bad as of late. My IBS was so bad this past week that I missed two classes because I was practically doubling over in pain and screaming due to severe stomach cramps.I struggle to keep my concentration on my academic studies, even though I generally get good grades. I was socially awkward even before I got IBS, and having constipation, gas, bloatedness, stomach pain just about all the time has made that ten times worse than it was already. When I go on trips or vacations I obsess over where and when I will next be able to use the bathroom.I would have thought by now I would be used to feeling sick all the time, but this morning I was speaking with a therapist in the counseling center here on campus and I just started crying because I couldn't take it anymore and it was so much to cope with. I worry so much about how IBS will affect my future- how will I function in a job? I know employers have to make accomodations for health conditions, but my goal is to be a university professor, and earlier this week, when I had to run out of my European History class clutching my stomach, all I could think about what I would have done if I had been teaching that class instead of sitting in it.To people here who are maybe a bit older than me, or even the same age, I really need to know... how do I maintain a normal life when I've had IBS for so long that I've forgotten what it feels like to not be in pain all the time? How do you function in the professional world, have a social life, do the things you love and go places you want to go without letting IBS control you? I am so depressed about having IBS... it just feels like this stupid condition has robbed me of my whole life before it's even begun.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Have you tried to eat tuna salad ?You know,food with high content of fat like cheese is very constipating.You have to eat *small amount of fat* when you eat.Eat tuna salad everyday and let me know if you feel better.Add a little bit of olive oil for the taste.


----------



## 16212 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi erh01, i know how you feel. I first got sick when i was 14 and then i was diagnosed with IBS-d. I am 19 now. it has gotten better in the past year but it gets bad sometimes, i still feel nervous eating out, and i scope out every bathroom, i bet i know where every bathroom is on the planet! even when im having a good day, its always there and i never feel 'GREAT' i went to highschool until half way through my sophomore year, i couldn't take it anymore and i had to leave and get tutored at home until the end of the year then i switched to home schooling so i could focus on getting better, i was behind in school and i just graduated in january so i was about 7 months late. i've never had a job because it was so bad, and i didnt get my license until last september! over the past 3 years i haven't had a lot of fun with friends or anything a normal teenager would do because of all of this. i worked up confidence to go look for jobs and so far where i have went acts weird that i haven't had a job and then tell me i am not qualified, that sucks but i have to keep going. i am still trying to figure things out, i take it one day at a time. so my advice to you is that you have to keep going no matter what and don't let ibs rob you of more time, i think about how much it has taken away from me all the time. and try not to let other people get to you or make you feel embarrassed, its not your fault, use the bathroom when you need to and forget about what other people think, its normal to poop lol!!! i hope i helped, or made you feel a tiny bit better Tiffany.


----------



## mjkj (Jul 25, 2007)

ERH01- I'm 22 and developed IBS w/bloating in college. However, I also have food allergies to soy, peanuts, rye, barley, corn ect. My bloating has improved so much by modifying my diet and being able to cook in my apartment.I was persistent with testing, I was nauseous and full of gas/bloat all the time, I would wake up w/it every morning as well. It is possible there may be an intolerance issue going on, also...sugars cause gas...and fructose doesn't go well w/my intestines either.so...i eat rice and potato based foods, chicken, cooked vegies, ect. also...peppermint tea helps with the bloating (for me at least) i'm trying my first probiotic...there are a ton so i'm hoping one will provide some relief. i'm also doing cognitive behavioral therapy with a counselor at school, helps a lot and keeps me positive and hopeful good luck, glad your here!-m


----------

